# VIP722 USB function?



## mcf57 (Oct 8, 2007)

I am looking at possibly getting DISH Network and the VIP722 receiver. I see how it has a USB connection for an external drive. After some reading around this forum (& others), I had a question about this USB port.

Can an external USB drive be hooked up and increase the OVERALL storage of the DVR or is this USB connection strictly used for transferring items to/from the 722 DVR to am external USB drive?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The intended purpose of the EHD is use as an archvie device. You currently can not record directly to the EHD. You record to the DVR internal drive and then archive what you want to keep to the EHD. You can copy back from the EHD to the DVR internal drive. You can also play back recordings directly from the EHD so it is not necessary to always copy it back in order to view the program.

It can also be useful if you need to swap receivers. You can copy all recordings off of a receiver and keep them before sending it back. You can copy them back to a new receiver or just view them from the EHD.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 8, 2007)

So, programs that have been transferred to a USB drive from the VIP722 can be viewed normally on a different PC with a standard video player? Or is some sort of special codec or program needed to view these archived programs?

I think I saw somewhere that the VIP722 has two USB ports too. One on the front and one on the back. Can this allow for TWO external USB drives to be connected and used for archival purposes? If not, I'm assuming a 4 port USB hub can't be used on one of the USB ports either, right?


----------



## SkipperTW (Jan 23, 2008)

NO! You can only view programs on a DVR (that is under your account...) For obvious copyright reasons... 

You cannot access with a PC.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Also, only one EHD can be connected at a time but you can have an unlimited number of USB drives. Some have used a USB switch successfully.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

When you connect the EHD it will be formatted just for use with the DVR. You can not use the files on a PC or share the drive with PC files. Even if you could, the recordings are encrypted so you still can not use them with a PC viewer.

And, as others have already said, only one EHD can be connected at a time but you can use an many as you want.


----------

